# Went used speaker hunting today at the pawn shops



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

I got a infinity surround speaker for 10 bucks .. Everything works gret the only thing is i need to resurround the woofers .. I found a kit for 29.00 online .. so thats a pretty good deal ... the wood and cover are spotless .. I will get some pics.. The Specs are 

Model : RS video black
-:®:- Frequency Response : 100 Hz - 25 KHz +3dB
-:®:- Crossover Frequency : 2200 Hz
-:®:- Sensitivity : 89 dB @ 2.8V -:®:- Impedance : 8 Ohms -:®:- Power Rating : 20 - 150 watts RMS into 8 Ohms
-:®:- Woofers : 5 1/4" [ x 2 ] -:®:- Tweeter : 1" Ferrofluid Cooled Polycell
-:®:- Cabinet : Black Ash
-:®:- Dimensions [ W x H x D ]: 465 x 115 x 120mm -:®:- Weight : 4.5kg

Only 1 ? the refoam kit says 5 inch and that it will fit my speaker model 902-6416
HMMM so is it a 5inch or 5.25 inch ... Or should I just get new speakers for it ..

The tweet is in mint condition..


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

10 bucks plus 30 for repair kit? Nice!!!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

That sounds like a great bargain-say, will those new surround kits bring the woof back up to spec? Which kit are you using/considering? Anyone know which are best/best value?


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

:bigsmile:Ok here it is I have been cleaning the woofers for about 2 hours... One thing that worries me is they say to remove the dust cap and use shims but these woofers it looks impossible to do because the dust caps are flat ..


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Should I try to get the dust covers off are just take a chance and put the surrounds on and be real careful ??? The cover for this that is not pictured is in mint shape as well so if the speakers turn out a little ugly you will not be able to tell ... The woofers are 4 ohms and they were wired in series then too a crossover and the Ferrofluid Cooled Polycell tweeter is in mint shape ... I am really worried about trying to get the dust caps off??? Do I have too shim it and take the dust caps off ?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I've never done a re-surround, but seems to me that shimming would center the voice coil and thus enable the re-surround most accurately. Otherwise, if you glue the surround to the cone first, let dry, then apply the glue to the frame, followed by pushing the surround into the wet glue while the driver is perfectly level, it seems that would be a good method.

Perhaps someone else has done this successfully?:help:


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I decided to remove the dust cover .. it was a slow process but probably well worth it .. I used a little thinner and rubbing alchol and a razor blade .. Took me about an hour to get this one off ..


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

After removing both dust caps , I really see the need to shim before putting on the new surround because with out the surround the coil moves everywhere.. And if you are off one MM of an inch you will have to start all over .. so now I am going to shop for the new surround .. I think I am going to go with a woofer rubber surround instead of the cheap foam that was on it originally... More to come


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sorry I missed this thread. I could have saved you some time. I have done many of these and found that rather than removing the dust cap, I can get more perfect centering by leaving it, and not risk getting dust and debris in the gap. What I do is use a slow drying glue (my favorite is WelBond) and start by gluing the surround to the cone. The slow drying lets me get the centering as even as possible. Once that dries, if you put a weight on the cone (use a smaller speaker) to push it down slightly, it lifts the outer edge of the surround off of the basket, allowing a bead of glue to be run along the inner edge of the basket under the surround. Then release the weight and let the cone rise up. The coil will be very close to centered in the gap if you are careful to place the weight inthe center because of the tension from the spider. Tamp down the outer edge, then as the glue is drying you can move the cone up and down to verify that there is no scraping of the coil on the poles. The slow drying glue lets you center it if needed.

The problem with shimming the gap is that you can get some uneven surrounds or pulling due to glue drying, and still get an off center job. You also have to be very careful not to get dust in the gap.


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

OOPs .. I guess if they screw up I could get some Dayton's and throw in there but i am tring to keep it all orginal .. I guess i Could glue the caps back on .. and I have a couple of old cv tweets I could set in the center of the speakers for weight ... I may try the shims .. my biggest problem with these 902-6416 speakers is that they are 4 ohm and hooked in series in the cabinet.. It is a center channel infinity .. And it is hard to find good 5.25 inch 4 ohm home speaker replacements.. Since I have already got the dust caps off should I shim it or just put the caps back on and try it with weight and slow drying glue..?


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=290-301

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=290-374

Here are a couple of cheapy's at PE that are 4 ohm , But isn't Goldwood the cheap speaker you get at rent a center's ?? The rated rms wattage is good and the freq range is pretty close to the infinity's but not sure about the construction


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you already have the caps off, just go ahead and shim it. It is the easiest way to do it.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Leonard, is there a supplier you'd recommend for re-surrounds?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

For the surrounds themselves or for the service to replace them?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Surrounds themselves, for diy repair:dumbcrazy:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The surrounds are tough, unless you want to pay $20+ for the kits. I have gotten them from MAT and from a handfull of others that have them intermittently, but currently have no good suppliers for you other than recommending the folks who repair them. Some will sell them separately as parts, some will not. The main supplier that most use only sells to speaker repair shops and will not sell retail.

Look in the thread here for speaker repair shops:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...chnical-information/4398-service-centers.html


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Infinity-5.25"R...TY-CENTER_W0QQitemZ390075385955QQcmdZViewItem


This is what I am ordering since PE doesn't carry 5¼ inch kits


----------



## robertcharles123 (Jan 12, 2008)

How many surrounds have you done. I would just remove it and get it right. I have done close to 100. The shims allow for easy work. I can offer some advise if you like. PM me for cell if you need help.


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Robert I may have to do this .. This will be my first .. And if I mess it up I can probably find some good 5.25's somewhere.. I was just wanting to use the orig. because that is what the enclosure was built for..


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

I ordered the surround repair kits today they are made for my infinity 5.25 RSVIDEO center channel speakers I got them from GeoAli Vintage Stereo and More...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380112352432&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I hope they work.. Now just got to wait a few business days .. I am really dying to try out this nice infinity RSVIDEO center cahnnel


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Got my surrounds and did some surrounding .. Dont fear it is drying clear as we speak..


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

:clap::bigsmile:Well they dried and they look like they are gonna work , I removed the shims and as far as I can tell they move up and down and the voice coil doesn't scrape at all so I put the dust caps back on. here are some pics before they go in the housing.


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

And just now I mounted them in the Center Speaker Housing .... I probably need to wait a while before I hook them up because the dust caps glue is still a little tacky... but here you go .. I bought it for 10.00 :spend: at the pawn shop and then paid 17.36 :spend: for the foam surround from ebay and for 27.36 I have this..:clap::T


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

And now the RSVIDEO has a new home .. but it looks really big on top of my TV..


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Good job. How does it sound?


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks .. I haven't really pushed it yet but it doesn't rub thank God... I played a little DVD ( Pink Floyd The Wall " and at about -60db on the Pioneer A/V Reciever the speakers are holding up good.. I think I am going to take it easy until tommorrow morning this will give it a good 24 hours of drying .. I will try to make a youtube video in the morning.. It was not hard to do but it sure took alot of time .. Now I am digging around for old speakers to refoam..


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok here we go again I am going Pawn Shop and goodwill shopping again today .. Iran across a really old set of cube speakers yesterday and then discovered they were rated at 10 watts so no go there.. Then I saw a couple of powered subs that looked like they went thru a fire but they were asking to much.. So I think I am going to go and try to cut a couple of deals at the pawn shop. Will see what I come home with today..


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Well didnt find much .. I may get some infinity floor speakers they are sm112's but need refoaming.. But I did come across some pioneer speakers at the goodwill for 6.00 for the pair.. they are only rated at 50 watts each but I like the cabinets and wow $6.00 

http://img24.imageshack.us/i/1002385g.jpg/

http://img23.imageshack.us/i/1002386r.jpg/


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok this is the thing S-P410v Pioneer speakers that I bought today sound really good .. Ont the back they are 8 ohm and they are 3 way speakers.. Only rated at 40 watts but what can you expect for 6.00 for the pair.. They sound great. I am worried I am going to blow them .. I am using them for the left and right surrounds and I moved the 2 way pioneers to the rear surrounds.. So if I do blow them I was thinking about replacing the 5inch or 5.25 inch woofers in them with something better. the diminsions of the cabinets are 
High : 31cm 
Width; 18cm 
Depth:11cm

So I thought maybe some dayton's if I actually do blow them up ...


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

yesterday I went speaker shopping again I ran across some infinity sm-122.. They need refoaming but I can probably get them for 30.00 for the pair .. they are in good shape and they are 3 way speakers .. I read online that they did not get a very good review but they look to be in way better shape than my fishers that I have been restoring .. Dont know if I should take the chance .. The wife will probably kill me..


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

More Shopping today ,, I see that Cowboy Malony elec City is having a scratch and dent sale on LCD TV's .. My Cousin got a 55 inch LCD there last year at this sale .. For 50% off .. It has a scratch on the back platic near the connections,, its not even visable at all.. I think he paid around 900.00.. I want to say its a LG.. I just dont know.. However I do believe I am going to pick up those Infinity's today after a job that i have to do this morning .. I believe my wife may kill me for it . But if I can sneek them in the house with out her knowing I should be good..


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

At least you're saving money by going to pawn shops!


----------

